# A word regarding the lack of GOTM/SOTM/etc updates...



## DDDorian (Jun 8, 2010)

I know I'm months behind on these, as well as the Home Depot Challenge announcement, and I'm working to get everything up to speed ASAP. Some of the GOTMs won't be going up - Mesh accidentally deleted all the threads I had on standby so the winners/results have disappeared - but I can salvage a lot of stuff and I'm working on it right now. I'm still waiting on a couple of cues from others for a couple of these but I should be good to go very, very soon.

Anyway, just thought I should make a post about this so people don't need to keep asking about them - I haven't forgotten, I'm not (totally) lazy, it's getting done, I swear.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 9, 2010)

Threads are all there brosef - I just locked them and de-stickied them to prevent a large amount of stickies and ppl from bumping GOTM threads from months ago.


----------

